# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  MDF Custome made wardrobes

## colonel1

Gidday guys 
Hoping someone can offer me some advice. 
I had some custom made wardrobes made (4 in total) about 16 months ago which were made out of MDF. 
However I have noticed recently that some of the doors have warped slightly. These doors are about 90cms in width and 2.2mtrs in height. 
Has anyone experienced a similar problem. As I am trying to determine the reason why this would happen given that the doors were okay to begin with and has only started to happen. 
Is there anyway that they can be fixed. 
Thanks  
Colonel1..

----------


## jiggy

How thick are they? I am assuming  by the sizes that they are sliding doors. Did some a few years ago by taking them off and laying them down,using weights to counter the warping,its a little bit trial and error and these were unpainted so i used water on one face

----------


## colonel1

The doors are about 15cms thick and are not sliding door's. 
As I say they arent that old (approx 1 1/2 years) and have only started to warp recently but this hasnt happened to all of them just a few. The warping seems to be  happening near the corners of the doors (ie; the bottom & tops) 
Is this common for MDF to do this sort of thing and do you think the rest of my doors will also warp overtime. 
You mentioned that you layed weights on yours can I ask what sort of weight you used. Was it a case that you just layed them and left the weights on them for a few hours ? 
You also mentioned using water can I ask what that was for. 
My doors are actually all painted and are not raw. 
Thanks 
Colonel1

----------


## jiggy

Next question, if they are not sliding ,how many hinges does each door have, I am also hoping that they are 15mm thick! Also i have  been working on the assumption that the warp is over the length rather than the width

----------


## jiggy

Sorry i also forgot to ask what type of hinges

----------


## teknostar

ring the company that made them - they should come and fix the problem

----------

